# SSL für ganzen Server



## xanthos (23. Juni 2008)

Guten Tag

Ich möchte gerne ein SSL-Zertifikat installieren. Bei einem vor kurzem installierten Test-Zertifikat habe ich den Hostnamen (srv01.domain.de) verwendet. Dadurch kam jedoch eine Warnung, dass das Zertifikat für eine andere Adresse erstellt wurde, wenn ich die Seite über http://www.domain.de geöffnet habe. Was soll ich also als Domain-Name angeben, damit diese Warnung nicht mehr erscheint (erfolge der Aufruf nun über https://domain.de, https://www.domain.de oder https://subdom.domain.de)?

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## Gunah (23. Juni 2008)

*.domain.de


----------



## xanthos (23. Juni 2008)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> *.domain.de



Habe ich versucht, generiert jedoch eine Fehlermeldung (wegen dem *). Auf Verisign habe ich dazu folgendes gefunden:



> Common Name
> 
> Bei dem Common Name des Servers, für den das SSL-Zertifikat vorgesehen ist, muss es sich um den vollqualifizierten Domain-Namen handeln - Domain-Name und Host-Name (falls zutreffend). So lautet z. B. bei digitalid.verisign.de der Domain-Name verisign.de und der Host-Name digitalid. Bei http://www.verisign.de lautet der Domain-Name verisign.de und der Host-Name www.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das Zertifikat auf http://www.domain.de ausstelle (wie beschrieben), wird beim Aufruf von subdom.domain.de eine Sicherheitswarnung angezeigt. Ich werde es nun eimal mit domain.de versuchen.


----------

